# I need a designer to put together a few ideas for me



## CAMBKegz (Jan 11, 2012)

I got a yudu last year and i got in to it and i wanted to know if anyone could held me out with the best things to use and see if anyone was good at programs and could help me out by making my ideas and could send them to me. 

thanks


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: New to screen printing*

Are you asking for a designer?


----------



## CAMBKegz (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: New to screen printing*

yeah just to get me started but i wont be sellin them bc its just for this facebook group and i want to make them for everyone but not for hire just to help me out


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: New to screen printing*

I would try craigslist to find one in your area, plenty of out of work artists. Or post in the referrals or classifieds section on here.


----------



## CAMBKegz (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: New to screen printing*

thanks man


----------



## cyclesurgeon (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: New to screen printing*



CAMBKegz said:


> I got a yudu last year and i got in to it and i wanted to know if anyone could held me out with the best things to use...


Are you looking for screen printing products?


----------



## LivingThread (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: New to screen printing*


shop equip (15) by PackFan88, on Flickr

one of the best bang for the buck presses out there.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------

